# Crate trained but still pees in house..



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

So I've had Jack since thanksgiving and immediately started him on housebreaking with the crate. We have a steady schedule and it works pretty good. Couple of times he had an accident in the crate but that was our fault because he did whine but besides that he is good. So all this time gone by and we figured lets test him out a bit to see if he's actually housebroken. Unfortunately that's not the case. He pee'd on the kitchen floor lol. Didn't catch him in act because I was talking with my neighbor who was over the house and Jack don't lift his leg and I know its my fault for not paying attention. I thought he was sitting down by my legs playing with his kong. My wife came to the conclusion that Jack sneaked into the bathroom and drank out of the toilet bowel because the seat was wet with water. One of my kids left the door open. But still after all this time of taking him outside to pee and praising him each time shouldn't he be housebroken by now? Obviously we are doing something wrong but what? We have him on a consistent schedule. Jack is 7 months. Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

take him out a lot. may be he really had to go and gave you
a signal but you missed it because you were talking with
your neighbor. teach your dog not to go in the bathroom.


----------



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> take him out a lot. may be he really had to go and gave you
> a signal but you missed it because you were talking with
> your neighbor. teach your dog not to go in the bathroom.


He goes out a lot and I mean a lot. We are pretty steady with his schedule. When he wants to go out he usually whines and we know. Yesterday not a single whine and he was sitting by legs for 20 minutes. Then I just happened to look down at him and saw a nice puddle.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if he was sitting beside you and he peed i'm thinking
you missed his signal. he squatted to pee and you
and your neighbor missed it.



Justaguy said:


> He goes out a lot and I mean a lot. We are pretty steady with his schedule. When he wants to go out he usually whines and we know. Yesterday not a single whine and he was sitting by legs for 20 minutes. Then I just happened to look down at him and saw a nice puddle.


----------



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> if he was sitting beside you and he peed i'm thinking
> you missed his signal. he squatted to pee and you
> and your neighbor missed it.


Then it must of been a new signal. Usually he walks around in circles or like I said he whines. He was playing at my feet for the past 20 minutes and I looked down a few times within that time by habit. Whatever like you said I missed something I guess but regardless in two months of training I was under the impression that he should of been housebroken.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It is possible he's having a little UTI type issue, kind of common in puppies (females usually more than males - but males get crystals/stones according to my vets).


----------



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> It is possible he's having a little UTI type issue, kind of common in puppies (females usually more than males - but males get crystals/stones according to my vets).


Wouldn't that make him pee in his crate as well which he rarely does? I took him out at 12 last night and came down at 6 to take him out with no accident in his crate. Let him out and peed about 5 later after doing his morning laps lol. Im going to see how it goes today. If I suspect anything like you said Ill make him an appt at the vet.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It would seem so but who knows! 

I know some dogs will try to signal, but if two people are really into a conversation, we miss it. Or sometimes, it just comes out if they are relaxed and young. I've had two male foster puppies who peed themselves in their sleep.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he's gone in the kitchen, his crate and now beside you.
make sure it's not a medical issue. question your
house training method.


----------



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> It would seem so but who knows!
> 
> I know some dogs will try to signal, but if two people are really into a conversation, we miss it. Or sometimes, it just comes out if they are relaxed and young. I've had two male foster puppies who peed themselves in their sleep.


Yeah I hear you. He still just a puppy and patience is key. Im just trying to figure out if Im doing something wrong with his training. Thanks


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine's signal was to look at you(whether you were looking at her or not) and if you didn't catch this, there was a river. Mine peed a lot too, it wasn't little piddles, it was rivers. Medically she was fine and at about 7 months something clicked because she never looked back. She did change her signal, now she paws me once for pee and I get two paws for poop...I think that is awesome and I never taught her that. She doesn't use it often because they are a schedule, but sometimes you just gotta go Just be patient, get a vet check, and keep up the routine


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Mine's signal was to look at you(whether you were looking at her or not) and if you didn't catch this, there was a river. Mine peed a lot too, it wasn't little piddles, it was rivers. Medically she was fine and at about 7 months something clicked because she never looked back. She did change her signal, now she paws me once for pee and I get two paws for poop...I think that is awesome and I never taught her that. She doesn't use it often because they are a schedule, but sometimes you just gotta go Just be patient, get a vet check, and keep up the routine


Ah yes -the 'look at you' signal. We had to use a cowbell attached to the door handle and teach Bear to nudge it with his nose because us silly humans didnt get canine subtlety.

Bear was a Newf, so he did everything Big. Lol


----------



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm thinking about putting a doggy door to the yard and hopefully that might do the trick. Ill just keep at what I'm doing with him and hopefully he will get it eventually.


----------

